# Rdv forcé



## justine31 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Voilà j'ai déjà rencontré la pmi le 28/11 pendant 3h mais elle a jugé qu'elle n'avais pas eu assez de temp pour faire la mise en situation. Elle veut revenir aujourd'hui pendant 1h mais nous sommes tous grippé à la maison et moi bien arrangé 😞je n'ai pas la force de la recevoir mais malgré le fait de lui avoir dit elle m'a répondu j'ai un masque ça ira je viens quand même 😡. Quoi faire ???


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Quoi faire ? Ben pas grand chose vue qu elle vous a dit qu elle venait quand même . 

Un premier rdv de 3 h est elle a pas eu assez de temps pour tout faire ? C est un escargot 🐌 la nana 🤣


----------



## Cherrylilie (13 Décembre 2022)

Tout d abord bon courage à toi, et pour lui montrer que je n ai vraiment pas la santé,  je ferai ma pire tête fatiguée et tousserai +++ qui sait cela la fera peut être fuir 😁.


----------



## booboo (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
vous la rappeler pour lui expliquer que vous n'êtes pas en état de la recevoir et d'avoir un entretien d'une heure.
Et vous lui demandez de vous proposer un autre rendez vous.

Bon courage et bon rétablissement.


----------



## bidulle (13 Décembre 2022)

si c'est pour un renouvellement :
soit vous travaillez donc vous pouvez la recevoir 
soit vous n'êtes pas en état de travaillez et vous ne travaillez et donc vous refusez sa visite

si c'est une première demande d'agrément :
vous refuser sa visite et dites que vous êtes en arrêt maladie, elle ne va pas défoncer votre porte pour entrer vous lui proposer de passer un autre jour, non vous ne lui proposez pas vous lui imposez !!!


----------



## justine31 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, j'ai eu le département au téléphone car elle n'était pas à son bureau. La dame m'a dit qu'il est pas question qu'elle vienne à mon domicile si nous sommes grippé en sachant que c'est une infirmière en plus. C'est un deuxième rdv pour une première demande d'agrément et vérification du filet installé dans l'escalier car mes barreaux dépasse la norme de 11cm d'espacement entre chaque barreaux... Et pour faire la mise en situation. Je suis rassuré nous sommes couchés je veux bien toute la volonté du monde mais là c'est pas possible de la recevoir. Mais elle est en vacances vendredi je me demande si ils ont pas des primes pour forcer comme ça les rdv 😡.
Merci pour vos réponses. Merci Cherrylilie
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## liline17 (13 Décembre 2022)

je pense qu'elle a cru que vous cherchiez une excuse pour gagner du temps, reposez vous bien


----------



## justine31 (13 Décembre 2022)

Pourtant tout ce qu'elle m'a demandé est fait dans la maison. Merci beaucoup


----------



## incognito (13 Décembre 2022)

fais une photo


----------



## Griselda (13 Décembre 2022)

Je dirais que si elle n'a pas pu te rencontrer dans les delais pour établir un CR favorable tu risque plutôt toi de passer ton tour que elle etre embettée. 
Peut être aussi qu'on lui met la pression pour rendre X CR avant de partir en vacances mais franchement aller chez quelqu'un qui a la grippe n'a pas de sens ni pour toi, ni pour elle...


----------



## VirKill (13 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs, si vous etes grippés la puér ne doit pas se déplacer chez vous, par contre après 3 h de rdv chez vous elle n'a pas pu conclure sa visite, c'est anormal c'est largement suffisant en temps habituel, cette puér n'a que ça à faire!!!!!!


----------



## justine31 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Mon 2 ème entretien de mise en situation c'est bien passé 1h30 de question ... Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à attendre l'avis favorable ou non et la date de formation. Bonne fin de journée et je vous souhaite de bonne fête de fin d'année 🌲☺️


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

Elle est donc finalement bien venue et toit tu as reussis à sortir du lit?!
Ouf tant mieux si ça s'est bien passé.
Esperons qu'elle n'aura pas choppé votre grippe, ce serait balot mais bon, pas faute de l'avoir avertie...


----------



## justine31 (15 Décembre 2022)

C'était un rendez vous visio ouff je suis resté sur mon lit pendant l'entretien et après repos


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Décembre 2022)

Ha oui, il ne faut pas hésiter à dire que l'on est alité dans ces cas-là... Elle devait peut-être être contrainte par la commission qui octroie les agréments, il y en a peut-être une dans pas longtemps avant les fêtes dans votre département. Chez nous, ils ont 3 mois de délais max entre l'envoi de notre demande complète et la réponse donc parfois c'est ric-rac pour eux.


----------

